# Alumalite and pens and molds...



## Miller Woodworks (Dec 11, 2013)

I'm strongly considering casting some pen molds with Alumalite. I know it doesn't stick to silicone, but I haven't found any info about HDPE. I've heard that HDPE cutting boards are great for making pen molds, so I was planningto use that. Is a release agent required for use with HDPE molds? If so, is there a release agent that works best?


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

I don't cast myself, and I'm not sure if any of the regulars on this forum work with Alumilite. If you haven't already posted your question on other boards, you might try on the IAP site (penturners.org) I know for a fact that Wayne Ryan casts Alumilite, because I just received 6 stunning blanks from him today :yes:

(So does Jonathan Brooks, he is often on the Fountain Pen Network site in the pen-making forum.)


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

My pen molds are made of cutting board plastic and I don't use release and they come out just fine when I cast alumilite blanks


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

RusDemka said:


> My pen molds are made of cutting board plastic and I don't use release and they come out just fine when I cast alumilite blanks


Sorry Dema -- I didn't know that you work with alumilite now :thumbsup:


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

duncsuss said:


> Sorry Dema -- I didn't know that you work with alumilite now :thumbsup:


 IAP is still a great source for alumilite info. They have tutorials and good instructions on how to make the molds


----------



## Miller Woodworks (Dec 11, 2013)

I'll have to go check that site out. Thanks


----------



## JTTHECLOCKMAN (Dec 31, 2011)

Before you make any decisions like what to use also check out what 75% of the people use. Silmar41 while you are on that site. Huge difference. With that said if you decide with Alumilite, make sure you get the right stuff or you wasted your money. If you can't tell I am not a huge fan of Alumilite at all. :smile:


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

JTTHECLOCKMAN said:


> Before you make any decisions like what to use also check out what 75% of the people use. Silmar41 while you are on that site. Huge difference. With that said if you decide with Alumilite, make sure you get the right stuff or you wasted your money. If you can't tell I am not a huge fan of Alumilite at all. :smile:


Agree 100%.. Do your research...


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

I have very limited casting experience and I only worked with the clear variety but Ive done a ton of research. Seems to me, most guys use Silmar 41 because its cheaper and is simpler to work with. It also has a bit longer working time.

From a turning standpoint, if Im buying cast blanks and some one shows me 2 of the same blanks. One Alumilite and one PR, Ill take the Alumilite blanks every time. Alumilite is a dream to turn. Turns like butter, literally. PR is pretty chippy and requires a delicate touch. That said I have a ton of PR blanks since that's what most guys tend to use.:thumbsup:


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

The best reason in my book to use alumilite is for worthless wood casting. PR won't adhere to the wood properly where alumilite does quite well because it doesn't shrink on curing like PR. That property also makes it problematic for several types of molds that work well for PR like the PVC pipe molds.


----------



## JTTHECLOCKMAN (Dec 31, 2011)

BassBlaster said:


> I have very limited casting experience and I only worked with the clear variety but Ive done a ton of research. Seems to me, most guys use Silmar 41 because its cheaper and is simpler to work with. It also has a bit longer working time.
> 
> From a turning standpoint, if Im buying cast blanks and some one shows me 2 of the same blanks. One Alumilite and one PR, Ill take the Alumilite blanks every time. Alumilite is a dream to turn. Turns like butter, literally. PR is pretty chippy and requires a delicate touch. That said I have a ton of PR blanks since that's what most guys tend to use.:thumbsup:


If PR is chippy it means too much hardener was used. There are pitfalls with any casting material. Getting the exact ratio mix with Aluminite is necessary so be careful. Have a good scale or mark your mixing cups ahead of time. Silmar does have more working time which helps get the bubbles out easier. Pros and cons to both I guess.


----------



## ghost5 (Aug 19, 2012)

I have poured more resin and made more molds than I care to remember we ordered 10 gallons of resin at a time and silicon in 5 gallon buckets. If I were going to cast pen sized blanks I would go ahead and buy some of the silicon (one gallon size) used to make molds and make a few out of that. Having said that you do not have to use silicon as others have posted you can use an old cutting board to make your box out of and it will be fine. In fact you could use modeling clay to make a form with then just reuse it each time. Be sure it is sulfur free. 

I do like using a mold release on solid (non silicon or non clay) molds I usually use Pam kitchen spray. A simple box mold is no problem to construct and will last for many pours. 

While I have used alumilite and will again I am used to using other brands that I consider better quality just do a bit of research and decide what you think is best for your application.


----------

